# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Aire, flying robotic home assistant robot, Aevena, San Carlos, California, USA

## Airicist

facebook.com/aevena

Founder - Jeffrey Tseng

----------


## Airicist

Aire | Flying robot designed for your home

Published on Sep 14, 2017




> A flying robotic assistant capable of autonomous flight, voice control, anomaly alerts, security alerts & more.

----------


## Airicist

Aire — A self-flying robotic assistant for the home

Published on Sep 18, 2017




> Unlike any other robot, Aire travels effortlessly anywhere in your home, re-imagining automation, security, smart assistants & more

----------

